
Tabbli: Database and Workflow Automation for Businesses - korkholeh
https://tabbli.com/
======
korkholeh
Hello, I'm a founder of Tabbli! A month ago we've launched the product and are
open for new sign-ups for hearing the feedback!

We're a tool that helps businesses organize their data, automate business
processes, prototype new ideas online. We have already prebuilt templates for
different industries.

[https://tabbli.com/](https://tabbli.com/)

